# Anyone else have a "cat chair".. aka.. A chair designated for kitties!



## carriej (Dec 14, 2013)

I can't be the only one...












I brought this chair home at the end of the summer, was given to me from my grandparents. The cats claimed it pretty quick.

And sometimes this happened too.











Unfortunately Mr. Kowalla the greyhound went to the rainbow bridge not long after this picture was taken


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

I used to, but it took up too much space in my room so I had to give it away. :C

Kitty has all sorts of her own special kitty furniture though.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

In the eyes of my cats, ALL of my chairs are cat-only chairs! They have first dibs, and I'm left to find alternate seating options if they're occupied. I sometimes have to bring in a 3rd seat when using my computer, because two of them are being used by the cats.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I have the chair...
Belle has the 3 seater sofa!
Sadie has the two seater sofa!

B.B. will commandeer my chair if I have been way from it for "too long" (an unknowable quantity) She will at least jump off when I get back sometimes without reluctance and protest. Then she will move to the foot rest and warm my calves with her vibrating motor


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Lmost bought one when I first got gizmo. Regular looking...just WAY smaller


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

tezster said:


> I sometimes have to bring in a 3rd seat when using my computer, because two of them are being used by the cats.


^This lol. Here are two of my cats occupying said chairs, while graciously allowing me to use the third (unseen) chair.


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes .. every chair LOL


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Not 'a' chair... all the chairs in my house belong to the cats. I'm allowed to sit in the ones that are not occupied at the time. However, at a moment's notice they could request the chair and I'd move to a different one.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

My cats' favorite chair is whichever one I just arose from to get a drink or go to the bathroom. I used to think it was because of the lingering warmth. Now I believe it's proof of ownership.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Despite the sentiments I expressed in my first reply, one of my cats, Newt, is very open to sharing. On occasions when I'm occupying the middle sofa seat (one of the favourite napping spots for both cats), Newt will comfortably sleep on my lap instead. In fact, I've started to take advantage of this 'trick' to coax her to lie on my lap. She is such a sweetheart.

On the opposite spectrum, Newton will not share whatsoever. He could be curled up, taking up only half of a chair. As soon as I sit on the edge of the seat and try to use it, he will brace his back on the backrest, place his paws on my lower back, then arch his back and straighten out his legs to try and push me off. If Newt was on that same chair, he will simply lie right on top of her as if she wasn't there.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

NebraskaCat said:


> My cats' favorite chair is whichever one I just arose from to get a drink or go to the bathroom. I used to think it was because of the lingering warmth. Now I believe it's proof of ownership.


 Same here!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

On the rare occasion I ignore the furry circling sharks and don't vacate the chair they want... MowMow will settle next to me with disapproving looks. Book crawls onto me and makes himself comfortable on my lady shelf (at almost 13lbs, he's the ONLY one comfortable).


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a squeaky, cheap costco chair that a friend brought and left here. No people sit in it, it isn't comfortable and I'd love to get rid of it. :roll:

Of course, there is a cat or cats in it at least 70% of the time... so it isn't going anywhere!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Mocha had a chair in the spare room that only she sat on (we got smacked off). She also had three human beds to sleep on/in...and 3 cat beds, three couches (to sit on or to perch on and watch/hunt out the window), my computer chair, and 6 formerly beautiful dining room chairs. She did stay off the counters though and only went on the kitchen table if someone left a newspaper on it.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Ooh, I love all the snuggling cat photos!! 
Pazu has ripped the [email protected] out of one of our chairs that was reupholstered, I just kind of gave up. He doesn't scratch any others, just that one!! It is his!


----------



## Lana92 (Jan 8, 2014)

Tiliqua said:


> I have a squeaky, cheap costco chair that a friend brought and left here. No people sit in it, it isn't comfortable and I'd love to get rid of it. :roll:
> 
> Of course, there is a cat or cats in it at least 70% of the time... so it isn't going anywhere!


That's so funny! I have a computer chair that I've been wanting to throw away for over a year now, but I just can't bring myself to do it because my cats have claimed it as their own. It's funny how people keep things they don't want simply because their cats love it. :crazy


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> My cats' favorite chair is whichever one I just arose from to get a drink or go to the bathroom. I used to think it was because of the lingering warmth. Now I believe it's proof of ownership.


Ha, ditto that. Scout will scoot over to my seat the second I get up! That and suitcases. As soon as a suitcase comes out, he's in it.


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

:kittyturn this is Tilly's favourite chair where she sleep's and watches the birds.


----------

